# Not often seen Bf-109 photos



## Chocks away! (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello, you might be aware of this site: Falcon's Messerschmitt Bf 109 Hangar.
It has a monumental photography collection, every time I visit something new pops up.
I'm sharing some that I liked:

First is a Bf 109 B-2 of Jg-2 with some highly unusual artwork, with Betty Boop and Mikey Mouse! 8) 

A Bf-109 E-3 of Jg-26.

A Bf-109 G-4/R2 perhaps over Italy?

Bf-109 G-6 flown by Romanian ace Constantin Cantacuzzino, to deliver the highest ranking American pow in Romania, Lt. Col. James Gunn III to the allied base at Foggia.

Bf-109 G-14/AS of the Croatian air force surrendered in Italy.

Bf-109 F-4(?) of the Regia Aeronautica i think.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2009)

That Friedrich really looks worn in that last pic. So does the pilot - is that a skeleton? 

Great find!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice pics! Judging by the early-style fuselage Balkencreuz, and the snow, I think the JG26 Bf109 is well before the Battle of Britain, possibly January or February 1940. It was the severe winter, with clear skies, that were one of the reasons for extending the RLM 65 Hellblau camouflage colour up the fuselage sides. By about August, most of JG26 had applied a mottle to the fuselage, although some aircraft of II/JG26 maintained the 'plain' fuselage until at least late September.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2009)

That pic is probably from 4./JG 26 at Dortmund in February 1940. If you have Jadgewaffe: Luftwaffe Colours Vol. 1 Sec. 4 by Eric Mombeek they have two pages of pics from that same time.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice pics.


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 9, 2009)

That Croatian G-14/AS (second from bottom) was later bought by Polish airmens from 318 Sqn and repainted


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 9, 2009)

Very cool material Chocks! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2009)

visit that site regularly, some great stuff there!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 11, 2009)

In that bottom pic, isn't that a Macchi MC.200 in the back?


----------



## Mangrove (Apr 11, 2009)

I bet you have not seen this 109 photo very often.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 11, 2009)

Mangrove.... Methinks you uploaded the wrong photo. You might want to
do an edit...

Charles


----------



## verner (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice weathering though.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2009)

I like the dry-rot!


----------



## Mangrove (Apr 13, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Mangrove.... Methinks you uploaded the wrong photo.



No, that is the correct one. It is a 109's pitot tube after an little accident.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 19, 2009)

On the last pic I think it's a B109 from reggia aeronotica because of the Italian pilot and the Italian aircraft in the background.

But the type of the messerschmitt might be wrong I think it's more a Bf109 G-2 than a F model because of the front canopy and the model of wheel.
And as you know the G-2 model use the same rims than the F model like on this picture (that's why It can't be a G-4).

Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 21, 2009)

DFM+BB said:


> On the last pic I think it's a B109 from reggia aeronotica because of the Italian pilot and the Italian aircraft in the background.
> 
> But the type of the messerschmitt might be wrong I think it's more a Bf109 G-2 than a F model because of the front canopy and the model of wheel.
> And as you know the G-2 model use the same rims than the F model like on this picture (that's why It can't be a G-4).



I, disagree. 
G-2 had strenghned (welded) windshield already. The windshield on last picture has thin frames and exterior armour glass - typical for Friedrichs. Moreover the engine cover has no small air intakes for spark plug cooling and oil cooler is flat type. 

I'm sure it's Friedrich.


----------



## DFM+BB (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok I admitt my mistake.
But why there isn't the typical triangular glass on both side of the front canopy???


----------



## net_sailor (Apr 22, 2009)

Generally yes, but often right side glass triangle were replaced by metal sheet with outlet for flare gun.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2009)

that last pic is definitely an 'F'....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2009)

My thoughts too.


----------



## Pong (May 2, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for sharing Chocks!


----------



## imalko (May 9, 2009)

Don't know how often you get to see this kind of pictures, so here is one Bf 109E of Slovak Air Arm. Picture taken from one of HT model Špecial books.

Translation of the text on the picture:

_"Bf 109E-4 or E-7 at Vajnory airfield, 1943, pilot František Cyprich. On the fuselage are still visible over painted German code letters D-???K. Its interesting how letter K is still clearly visible."_


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2009)

effective use of an antenna!


----------



## Chocks away! (May 10, 2009)

It would be funny if one had to scramble with the laundry still on...


----------



## gumbyk (May 10, 2009)

I guess thats one way of getting the laundry dry in a hurry!!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2009)

That's a strange looking clothes line to have in the back yard....


----------



## imalko (May 11, 2009)

Glad you guys like photo I'v posted. Here's another not so often seen Bf 109 photo...

Two Slovak pilots of 13.(Slow)/JG 52 in front of Bf 109G. Picture taken in July 1943 probably at Anapa airfield. Note the person sitting in the shades beneath the horizontal tail surfaces...

Source of the photo HTmodel Špecial.


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2009)

Nice pics.


----------



## Trebor (May 11, 2009)

how come the wheels are covered?


----------



## ccheese (May 11, 2009)

Trebor said:


> how come the wheels are covered?



I would guess it has something to do with the heat, the sun and air pressure in the tires. Just a guess, mind you... I saw navy aircraft parked at NAS Jax with wheels covered just like that.

Charles


----------



## Teetwo (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks, Chock! Those are indeed kewl!


----------



## racerguy00 (Jun 5, 2009)

We have covers for our stock cars for that exact reason. The air pressure can really go up a lot from the direct sunlight. That would be my my guess as well.


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 5, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> That's a strange looking clothes line to have in the back yard....



_" We're going to hang out the washing on the Siegfried Line.
Have you any dirty washing, mother dear?
We're gonna hang out the washing on the Siegfried Line
'Cause the washing day is here. "_


*(Kennedy/Carr) Peter Maurice Music Co Ltd 1939 *


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 5, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> That's a strange looking clothes line to have in the back yard....



I sure wouldn't mind having a clothes line like that - in airworthy condition - in my back yard...or rather, on the lawn here where I live! 
Only minus: Had to beg/borrow/steal a lot of money to get that certificate...and the insurance costs...jeez...and the fuel...and a mechanic...and...and...and...*gahasp!* 

Nice pictures, though.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2009)

Cromwell, thats great!!!!!


----------



## Cromwell (Jun 8, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Cromwell, thats great!!!!!



Thanks for the vote of support 

Makes a change


----------



## imalko (Jul 3, 2009)

Here is another not so often seen Bf 109 photo.... According to the book HT model Special in which this picture was published this is the machine and personel of Spanish "Blue" squadron on Eastern front.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2009)

So hes stealing a drink from his drunk friend?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2009)

That was my first thought as well!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2009)

Some people sleep in the strangest places....


----------



## AMCKen (Jul 17, 2009)

They'll tell the kapitan that was the position needed for work under the instrument panel. : )
And it was just water, sir.


----------

